# Most hardcore ever shown on cable?



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

The movie Shortbus was shown on Sundance yesterday. I had already seen it on DVD and was curious to see how badly it would be edited on cable. I haven't compared frame to frame but as far as I could tell it was shown completely uncut.

For those not familiar with the movie, it comes as close to hard core XXX as you will ever get in a movie with name actors and director. It's hard on a family forum to even describe all the acts that are shown. For example, the movie opens with a solo gentleman giving himself enjoyment by mouth and that one concludes with just one of several full money shots. Full penetration clearly visible in a number of scenes? Yep. Many reviews discussed the actors being willing to go all the way for this director. You don't get money shots on Naughty Amateur Home Videos on the Playboy Channel, and that's the most hard core Playboy offers.

I checked the guide and that appears to be the only showing. I'm guessing Sundance execs were willing to try it one time and wait to see the reaction.

The director, John Cameron Mitchell, also did Hedwig and the Angry Inch, an indie classic.


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> The movie Shortbus was shown on Sundance yesterday. I had already seen it on DVD and was curious to see how badly it would be edited on cable. I haven't compared frame to frame but as far as I could tell it was shown completely uncut.
> 
> For those not familiar with the movie, it comes as close to hard core XXX as you will ever get in a movie with name actors and director. It's hard on a family forum to even describe all the acts that are shown. For example, the movie opens with a solo gentleman giving himself enjoyment by mouth and that one concludes with just one of several full money shots. Full penetration clearly visible in a number of scenes? Yep. Many reviews discussed the actors being willing to go all the way for this director. You don't get money shots on Naughty Amateur Home Videos on the Playboy Channel, and that's the most hard core Playboy offers.
> 
> ...


creepiest thread ever?


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Recording set.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Tsiehta said:


> creepiest thread ever?


What's creepy about it?

I can't remember any hardcore content shown on cable in the US... I haven't seen it, but didn't "The Brown Bunny" have an explicitly shown blow-job scene? Maybe that's been shown on cable.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I have never seen Brown Bunny show up anywhere. Not that I actively look for it, but I do get all the movie channels and from time-to-time I do go through them looking for stuff to record.

This is an interesting question.. I wonder what the most hardcore stuff that has shown up. Nothing automatically comes to mind.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Has 9 Songs ever been shown on a Movie Channel. Although I haven't seen the whole movie, I have seen some of the more explicit scenes and they certainly rank as extremely explicit.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

MickeS said:


> What's creepy about it?
> 
> I can't remember any hardcore content shown on cable in the US... I haven't seen it, but didn't "The Brown Bunny" have an explicitly shown blow-job scene? Maybe that's been shown on cable.


I saw that scene online, never looked to see if it's been on TV.

It was research, I was trying to learn more about Big Love and Chloe Sevigny.
Apparently Nicki had been around the block before meeting Bill, that's what I learned.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Shortbus leaves The Brown Bunny in the dust in more ways than one. The Brown Bunny is a totally crappy movie, regardless of the one major sex scene. It's rated 4.9 on IMDB, which is pathetic. Shortbus is rated 6.8. Not a spectacular rating, but still very good.

The only cable networks that would take a chance on showing unsimulated sex acts in movies would be Sundance and IFC. The major premium movie channels wouldn't want the legal risks and possible boycotts or dropped subscriptions. HBO did have Real Sex but that was relatively tame and had the documentary label. Cathouse on HBO doesn't even reach softcore levels. Shortbus and The Brown Bunny are both unrated. They would be beyond NC17 if they were rated. I'm guessing the major premium channels have policies against showing unrated films.

IMDB lists the ratings for a film in many different countries. Shortbus is rated ok for Age 16 in France, for example. That's the same rating given to 28 Days Later there. I guess the French really have a thing against zombies but raw sex is cool. 

There's a lengthy list of mainstream movies that will probably never appear on cable. Most are foreign. My bets would be on: Fat Girl, 9 Songs, Anatomie de l'enfer (worse than Brown Bunny), In the Realm of the Senses (a classic), Romance (1999, French, crap), All About Anna (Denmark, 2005), and Irreversible (2002, French).

Another interesting list would be movies that WERE shown on cable in the past but are not shown anymore. Pretty Baby, with Brooke Shields, was ok to make in 1978 but there's no way it could be made today with current laws. It was shown reasonably often in the past on cable but not in recent years.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Is Sundance a premium channel like HBO? I think it's often included in the digital tier for no extra charge (other than the rest of the digital tier).


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

HBO's series 'Tell Me You Love Me' had some pretty graphic sex scenes for a major premium network showing in primetime, amongst which Sonya Walger's character was seen holding an erect male member.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

HBO had a documentary about the movie Deep Throat that featured a short clip of the titular act. That's about as hardcore as it gets.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Ment said:


> HBO's series 'Tell Me You Love Me' had some pretty graphic sex scenes for a major premium network showing in primetime, amongst which Sonya Walger's character was seen holding an erect male member.


I'm almost positive that in that particular scene it was a prosthetic.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Ment said:


> HBO's series 'Tell Me You Love Me' had some pretty graphic sex scenes for a major premium network showing in primetime, amongst which Sonya Walger's character was seen holding an erect male member.


Supposedly _Tell Me You Love Me_ used simulated body parts. So any male members you see are rubber, not flesh.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Idearat said:


> Supposedly _Tell Me You Love Me_ used simulated body parts. So any male members you see are rubber, not flesh.


Was still a surprise "ending" in that scene, even though I knew it was coming.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> even though I knew it was coming.


So to speak...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

When we used to get IFC on our basic extended cable, I once caught a bit of Henry and June there. I haven't seen the movie, but I understand that it originally got an NC-17 rating and had some pretty explicit scenes. I looked for it again after that, but never saw it show up again, and then Cox put IFC into the digital tier and I didn't get it anymore.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Awe come on. I was in a hotel in Iowa (of all places). I am flippin' channels and I notice a show about the history of porn. The black and white clips are not shocking but they show the woman narrating this and she is topless!!! Then later they pull back and she has not a stitch on!!! I thought, oh crap, I have to pay for this. No pay movies at this hotel. It was HBO's Porn 101. 

Full frontal female nudity is nothing but this was on a hotel TV for all to see.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> Awe come on. I was in a hotel in Iowa (of all places). I am flippin' channels and I notice a show about the history of porn. The black and white clips are not shocking but they show the woman narrating this and she is topless!!! Then later they pull back and she has not a stitch on!!! I thought, oh crap, I have to pay for this. No pay movies at this hotel. It was HBO's Porn 101.
> 
> Full frontal female nudity is nothing but this was on a hotel TV for all to see.


It's not TV. It's HBO.


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

Every now and then I'll stop and study the pron flicks on Skinemax, and by "study", I mean just that. Supposedly they are doing the act, but in many cases, unless the guy has a forty-incher, it just doesn't look anatomically possible that they are really doing it.

Then there was one movie where the camera caught, for the slightest moment, the dude's thingie, and it looked all taped up. So in that case, clearly they weren't really doing it.

Is there some rule that states that if the actors are really having sex that the movie gets an entirely different classification and is subject to a stricter set of regulations?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

jrinck said:


> Is there some rule that states that if the actors are really having sex that the movie gets an entirely different classification and is subject to a stricter set of regulations?


Articles about _Tell Me You Love Me_ often mention that not did the actors not have "real" sex, but that union rules prohibit it.

I think it's like moving stuff on and off stage, an actor could do it, but the stagehands union would be after them. So hiding the salami for real would likely fall under a separate collective bargaining agreement.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

jrinck said:


> Every now and then I'll stop and study the pron flicks on Skinemax, and by "study", I mean just that. Supposedly they are doing the act, but in many cases, unless the guy has a forty-incher, it just doesn't look anatomically possible that they are really doing it.
> 
> Then there was one movie where the camera caught, for the slightest moment, the dude's thingie, and it looked all taped up. So in that case, clearly they weren't really doing it.
> 
> Is there some rule that states that if the actors are really having sex that the movie gets an entirely different classification and is subject to a stricter set of regulations?


I don't know if there is any rules from SAG (or some other group), but would these even apply. From what I have seen, most of the actors and actresses in Showtime movies (and I assume the Skinamax) are just porn actors/actresses anyway. What's the difference between seeing the act and not.

(I can see a show like Tell Me You Love Me, those actors and actress are "mainstream" actors and, probably, members of SAG).


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

This thread, particularly with the descriptions, are inappropriate for this forum.

From the rules:



> . This is considered a family forum. TiVo is a family product. There are many members that are minors and many people that post with their children looking over their shoulder. If it shouldn't be viewed by minors, then it shouldn't be posted.


----------

